# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  एसिडिटी  का घरेलू इलाज

## su_pa_kuu

* मुलेठी का चूर्ण या काढ़ा बनाकर उसका प्रयोग रोग को नष्ट करता है। 

* नीम की छाल का चूर्ण या रात में भीगाकर रखी छाल का पानी छानकर पीना रोग को शांत करता है। अम्लपित्त (एसीडीटी) रोग में तरल पदार्थ (माइल्ड लेक्सेटिव) देना चाहिए। 

* इस हेतु त्रिफला का प्रयोग या दूध के साथ गुलकंद का प्रयोग या दूध में मुनक्का उबालकर सेवन करना चाहिए। 

* मानसिक तनाव कम करने हेतु योग, आसन एवं औषध का प्रयोग करें। 

क्या खाएँ- अम्लपित्त रोगी को मिश्री, आँवला, गुलकंद, मुनक्का आदि मधुर द्रव्यों का प्रयोग करना चाहिए। बथुआ, चौलाई, लौकी, करेला, धनिया, अनार, केला आदि शाक व फलों का प्रयोग करें। दूध का प्रयोग नियमित रूप से करें। 

क्या न खाएँ- नए धान्य, अधिक मिर्च-मसालों वाले खाद्य पदार्थ, मछली, मांसाहार, मदिरापान, गरिष्ट भोजन, गर्म चाय-कॉफी, दही एवं छाछ का प्रयोग, साथ ही तुवर दाल एवं उड़द दाल का प्रयोग कदापि न करें। 

अम्लपित्त रोग की समय रहते चिकित्सा न करवाने या रोग को अनदेखा करनेपर रोग 'अल्सर' का रूप धारण करता है। आयुर्वेद में अम्लपित्त को दूर करने हेतु अनेक औषधियाँ हैं, अपने चिकित्सक से सलाह लेकर इनका सेवन करें।
यह भी खोजें: एसीडीटी, अम्लपित्त रोग, चिकित्सा, घरेलू इलाज, सेहत, घरेलू नुस्खे, घरेलू इलाज, घरेलू उपाय, घरेलू उपचार, देसी नुस्खे, होम रेमेडीज मिश्रित रस, फलों के रस, सेहत, घरेलू नुस्खे, सेहत, घरेलू नुस्खे, घरेलू

----------


## jaileo

मित्र मुझे प्रतीत   होता है कि  यदि सूत्र में व्याधि का उपचार बताने के साथ ही साथ उस व्याधि के उत्पत्ति के कारणों की भी चर्चा की जाए तो सूत्र की सार्थकता बढ़ जायेगी / सूत्र के लिए  धन्यवाद / :bloom:

----------


## pareek76

बहुत बेहतर...ज्ञान वरदक सूत्र है..जियो दोस्त..

----------


## subodh3902

ACIDITY KA SABSE SIMPLE ILAAZ HAI "1 CUP THANDA MILK PEELO"

----------

